
The lost art of total recall - jamesbritt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/mar/13/memory-techniques-joshua-foer
======
jpr
> there is nothing sadder than someone who has lost their mobile phone and who
> finds they cannot even phone home or call their parents or partners because
> they cannot remember a single telephone number

Well, I guess if you don't know a _single_ telephone number you can't do much.
But if there is one phone number you should memorize (beyond 911 or
equivalent), it is the phone number of the number service that will connect to
you where ever you want.

I believe that we are largely beyond the age of recalling anything more than
how to get to information we want quickly, and I like it.

